# Paph.rothschidlianum(2012 My rothschidlainum Collect blooming)



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum blooming in my garden now


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 28, 2012)

Ohhh. Jesus.....


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschidlianum TN-Tiger DS:6.7cm NS:34cm


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 28, 2012)

A couple of closeups please.....


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 28, 2012)

I was late a few minutes.


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-Jagar DS:6.3cm NS:31cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-Sum(TN-2135-1)
DS:5.7cm NS:29cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-Moon(TN-2135-2)
DS:5.7cm NS:27cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-MM-3(Mount Milias x self)
DS:6.2cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-MM-4(Mount Milas x self)
DS:6.1cm


----------



## Spaph (Apr 28, 2012)

WOW!! Great growing, some beauties! :clap:


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildinaum TN-2003-1
DS:6.2cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-Rex-1(Rex x self)
DS:5.9cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-Purple Dream
DS:5.6cm NS:30cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-Purple Boy
DS:5.6cm NS:32cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-Six Fay(It used to be a terrier opened six flowers)
DS:5.7cm NS:29cm


----------



## monocotman (Apr 28, 2012)

I think I've just died and gone to heaven....
Fantastic - more please,
David


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschidlianum TN-Six star(It used to be a terrier opened six flowers)
DS:5.7cm NS:29cm


----------



## fibre (Apr 28, 2012)

oversaturated


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildinum TN-266-1
DS:5.6cm NS:27cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-113-1


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum TN-RO-3(Reachout x self)
DS:6.1cm


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

rothschildianum 'SYL"




This one is my brother collect


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 28, 2012)

TN-266-1 is an exeptional high awarded quality clone!!!!!
I will need a heart pace-maker.:drool:


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 28, 2012)

Speechless!


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## billc (Apr 28, 2012)

If I win the Lottery that's what I would like my collection to look like. They are just beautiful!

Bill


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 28, 2012)

All are awesome!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2012)

wow, stunning, great quality all of them.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 28, 2012)

Outstanding collection!! :drool::clap:


----------



## cattmad (Apr 28, 2012)

fantastic display


----------



## Shiva (Apr 28, 2012)

They're all beautiful but the one with two spikes is fabulous.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## emydura (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like my glasshouse in late spring. 

Unbelieveable. The TN-Tiger is the real standout. 34 cm and a DS of 6.7 cm. It looks awesome.


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2012)

emydura said:


> Looks like my glasshouse in late spring.
> 
> Unbelieveable. The TN-Tiger is the real standout. 34 cm and a DS of 6.7 cm. It looks awesome.



I agree about the TN Tiger. The MM x self are very nice too, as is 'Syl'.


----------



## karategirl73 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh my if you ever feel you have too many I will be happy to sacrifice and take one!! HAHA


----------



## eggshells (Apr 28, 2012)

Very Impressive. I like the 266!

Where is your TN-Queen??


----------



## iweyshen (Apr 28, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Very Impressive. I like the 266!
> 
> Where is your TN-Queen??



rothschildianum TN-Queen did not bloom this year


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 29, 2012)

My jaw dropped to the floor... :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: Stop killing us with temptation and jealousy..!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2012)

where shall I send my 'eye teeth'?
SYL is amazing.


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2012)

Where are you and do you have guards on your greenhouse? All of them just take my breath away!

Perhaps an ST raid might be in order.


----------



## Stone (Apr 29, 2012)

They're ok


----------



## Paul (Apr 29, 2012)

very nice collection!! 

I would see a cross between TN Tiger and SYL, should be terrific!


----------



## Marc (Apr 29, 2012)

Very impressive collection you have there.


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 29, 2012)

Just got up off the floor. Beautiful/


----------



## polyantha (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, again you took my breath away. It is interesting that the TN-Tiger still is my favourite clone altough there are so many good quality roths standing next to it :clap:


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2012)

That's an awe-inspiring garden of roths':drool::drool:


----------



## Carper (Apr 29, 2012)

A super collection and obviously should improve with further blooms as the plants get larger. Large roths with multiple spikes are just show stoppers.

Gary
UK


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 29, 2012)

:drool: Whoah.......... :sob: tears of overwhelming joy at seeing those pictures.... :evil: and overwhelming jealousy :rollhappy: Wonderful growing, wonderful plants and blooms! Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh wow! Those all look great!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 30, 2012)

That's an amazing collection and you are obviously an amazing grower. Superb job. I'm still in shock from seeing such an impressive display. Thank you.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful! What is the breeding?


----------



## labskaus (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm fairly impressed, lots of outstanding flowers in your collection! Great display, thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 30, 2012)

abax said:


> ...... Perhaps an ST raid might be in order.


I'll volunteer, when will you be ready!
BTW - where are we going?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but I am in awe.


----------



## Susie11 (May 1, 2012)

Now that is just ridiculous! I love them all!! Must get a roth.


----------



## Howzat (May 1, 2012)

iweyshen said:


> rothschildianum TN-Queen did not bloom this year



Hi IWey
That is an awesome display of roths collection.
Do you or any member here have a photo of Roths Dou Fang and Green Valley ???


----------



## Shiva (May 1, 2012)

Iweyshen, I would still like to know your growing conditions, in which part of the world you live. Your flowers are not only beautiful but the plants themselves looks so well grown with perfect leaves. What temperatures and light do you grow on. What media do you use. This is the best roth post I've ever seen on this forum, or any other for that matter.


----------



## Fabrice (May 1, 2012)

Just incredible!


----------



## iweyshen (May 1, 2012)

Howzat said:


> Hi IWey
> That is an awesome display of roths collection.
> Do you or any member here have a photo of Roths Dou Fang and Green Valley ???



Hi Howard
Here have not roths'Dou Fang' and roths'Green Valley',but have roths'Green Valley' same cross .roths'Green Valley' is NTP266 rothschildianum (Val x Mount Milas)





The PIC from right to left 2 3 4 is NTP266


----------



## iweyshen (May 1, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Iweyshen, I would still like to know your growing conditions, in which part of the world you live. Your flowers are not only beautiful but the plants themselves looks so well grown with perfect leaves. What temperatures and light do you grow on. What media do you use. This is the best roth post I've ever seen on this forum, or any other for that matter.


I live in Taiwan ,The temperatures and light is not particularly.I do not have the actual measurement data of the light.summer temperature in my garder is 30C~36C.Winter temperatures is 5C~18C


----------



## Howzat (May 2, 2012)

iweyshen said:


> Hi Howard
> Here have not roths'Dou Fang' and roths'Green Valley',but have roths'Green Valley' same cross .roths'Green Valley' is NTP266 rothschildianum (Val x Mount Milas)
> 
> 
> ...




IWey, thanks so much. Emydura has pointed out and sent the photos being scanned from Pahiopedilum Vol II and III. I did not even think of that, and instead I tried to look at Taiwan Paphiopedilum Award Book vol1 1996-2008 and they were not there.


----------

